# Please Read - Posts Will Be Deleted!



## dane (7/1/05)

Just a message to everyone;

I have been getting quite a few "report post" emails coming from topics in this forum.

Can I ask everyone to try and use some sort of disgretion when you are posting links.

Remember this is a public forum, and what may be funny or appeal to you may not appeal to others.

Just keep in mind when you are posting the next link. 

Post will be removed if they are 'deemed' not AHB friendly! :unsure:


----------

